# altitude média dos concelhos em Portugal



## FranzLiszt (16 Mar 2008 às 05:15)

Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar essa informação?

É para um caso de estudo no qual será aplicado o RCCTE nas várias zonas climáticas existentes em Portugal.

Obrigado


----------



## diogo (16 Mar 2008 às 11:04)

FranzLiszt disse:


> Alguém sabe onde posso encontrar essa informação?
> 
> É para um caso de estudo no qual será aplicado o RCCTE nas várias zonas climáticas existentes em Portugal.
> 
> Obrigado



Para mim o mais prático é ir ao freemeteo.com, onde introduzes uma terra ou concelho e aparece as suas características: a altitude média, as coordenadas geográficas, a população média, etc.


----------



## FranzLiszt (16 Mar 2008 às 16:11)

Obrigado!!

Esse site é mt bom


----------



## diogo (16 Mar 2008 às 19:28)




----------



## Fernando (17 Mar 2008 às 09:48)

Neste contexto, alguém sabe qual a altitude mais elevada do IP4 na serra do marão?


----------



## Paulo H (17 Mar 2008 às 10:15)

Bom dia!


Visitem o seguinte site espanhol:

http://www.maps.data-spain.com/cadastral/


É um site que utiliza a tecnologia google maps, mas adiciona um conjunto de ferramentas bastante util:

- Altitude (num ponto)
- Distância (entre 2 pontos)
- Área (para mais de 2 pontos)
- Informação cadastral (num ponto)

É ligar o botão "HIBRID+", localizar o sítio, fazer zoom, baixar a caixa "TOOLS" e seleccionar a informação pretendida. Depois basta clicar num ou mais pontos!

Acho o site, muito bom!


----------



## skyrider (3 Set 2012 às 21:18)

ola... boas noites ...comecei agora e sei que ja nao venho mto cedo para responder...mas tenta este site para o que precisas...acho que e fantastico...

geodivagar.blogspot.com/.../clique-no-mapa-para-saber-altitude.html


----------

